# Buenísimo



## bvega

Hola a todos

Pregunta:

Existe la palabra 'buenisimo'?

Cuando vivia en el D.F., vivia con una familia la cual el padre era abogado. Habia escuchado muchos usando la palabra "buenisimo" asi que la imitaba. Un dia el me explico que no es correcto, aunque muchos la dicen. Lo correcto, segun el, es "lo mejor."

En ese tiempo estaba tomando clases de espanol en la UNAM, y le pregunte a mi maestra el proximo dia, explicandole lo que habia dicho el abogado. (Ella era Profesora de Linguistica.) Cuando le dije que ese Senor me habia dicho eso, estaba impresionada. Me dijo que pocos saben eso, y que el abogado debe ser sumamente educado/preparado.

Es cierto? Porque aqui en el EU les pregunto si existe 'buenisimo' y me dicen que si. (Gente educada pero de otros paises - Cuba, Peru, etc.)

Gracias por su ayuda

Barbara Vega


----------



## Pakal

Buenísimo. Claro que sí existe. Solo que con una "s". Something that is very, very good.
Saludos B Vega, con muchísimo gusto.


----------



## Flaco06

meaning "Great!"


----------



## Sca

Bárbara: los tres grados del adjetivo 'bueno' son: bueno--mejor--óptimo. Hasta aquí está todo claro. El problema es que el idioma lo hace la gente y no la RAE. Te puedo asegurar que en Arg. por cada óptimo escuchas diez buenísimos. Es sólo questión de tiempo para que sea una forma 'culta' y (cierta) gente no se impresione.
Espero haber cooperado contigo


----------



## Mei

Hola, 

La palabra "buenísimo" no sale en la DRAE, aunque yo la uso.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## cochagua

Hola!!!
Buenísimo significa "muy bueno", ej: ¿Cómo está la comida? Buenísima.
Lo mejor es el superlativo, "lo más bueno". ej: Está es la mejor comida que he probado nunca, (esta es la comida más buena que he probado nunca)
Buenísimo, no sé lo que dirán los académicos, creo que es totalmente correcto, y no estoy de acuerdo con qure tenga el mismo significado que "óptimo".
Lo que sí está mal dicho es "más bueno", o "más malo", hay que decir "mejor " y "peor".
Saludos


----------



## cochagua

Ah!!!
Es más, me parece que la versión culta de buenísimo no es óptimo, sino bonísimo, como pobre, paupérrimo. (No me parece, lo acabo de comprobar en el DRAE)

bonísimo, ma. 

 1. adj. sup. de bueno. 

Saludos de nuevo


----------



## Mei

Hombre, si en la DRAE no sale.... hay muchas palabras que se utilizan y que no salen en el diccionario. Yo seguiré usando "buenísimo", pero ahora se que no es correcto. 

-¿Cómo está la comida?
-Muy buena
Seria lo correcto

Saludos

Mei


----------



## agromusica

En algunos lugares vamos aún más lejos y usamos super-superlativos, 

"buenisi*sí*simo"  (con acento en la segunda "si")

es cuando la cosa ya se sale de buena.....


----------



## mylam

cochagua said:
			
		

> Ah!!!
> Es más, me parece que la versión culta de buenísimo no es óptimo, sino bonísimo, como pobre, paupérrimo. (No me parece, lo acabo de comprobar en el DRAE)
> 
> bonísimo, ma.
> 
> 1. adj. sup. de bueno.
> 
> Saludos de nuevo


 
Entonces la lección de hoy es que la palabra *buenísimo* no existe. La forma correcta es *bonísimo*.


----------



## Mei

mylam said:
			
		

> Entonces la lección de hoy es que la palabra *buenísimo* no existe. La forma correcta es *bonísimo*.


 
¡Qué fuerte! ¡De lo que se entera una! Pues a partir de hoy todo va a ser bonísimo, jejeje


----------



## Pakal

mylam said:
			
		

> Entonces la lección de hoy es que la palabra *buenísimo* no existe. La forma correcta es *bonísimo*.


 
Ta' bueno pues. La manera en que lo dices me resulta *monísima.* Traduzco: muy simpática.
Slds


----------



## jmx

Estoy alucinado con este hilo. Varias cosas :

- Por supuesto que "buenísimo" es una palabra normal y habitual. La razón por la que no sale en el DRAE es porque es una forma regular derivada de otra palabra : "bueno". Por la misma razón tampoco salen "malísimo" o "grandísimo". Y por idéntica razón tampoco salen "casas", "padres", "hablé", "llegará", etc. En su lugar hay que buscar las formas simples correspondientes : "malo", "grande", "casa", "padre", "hablar", "llegar".

(Por cierto que la RAE no se ha enterado de que en un diccionario on-line no hace falta ahorrar papel : se pueden incluir todas las formas, simples y derivadas. Y lo mismo para las abreviaturas, que no sirven para nada en un entorno informático).

- El hecho de que exista la forma irregular "bonísimo", que por cierto no he oído en mi vida, no quita para que la forma usual sea la regular "buenísimo".

- De la misma manera que de cualquier nombre se puede formar un plural, de cualquier adjetivo se puede formar un 'superlativo absoluto' añadiendo -ísimo. Por eso no hace falta ponerlos uno por uno en un diccionario de papel, es una flexión normal del idioma. El sentido es equivalente a modificar el adjetivo con "muy", pero aún con más énfasis. Por cierto que esto no tiene que ver con el 'superlativo relativo', en el que se hace una comparación implícita o explícita : "el mejor", "el más grande", etc.

- La palabra "óptimo", que originalmente era el superlativo relativo de "bueno", se usa poco en ese sentido, y actualmente puede considerarse como otro adjetivo distinto, con su propio sentido y uso. Lo mismo para "pésimo".

- No se me ocurre ninguna razón para que las formas "más bueno" y "mejor" no puedan coexistir tranquilamente. Se supone que tener varias maneras de decir lo mismo enriquece un idioma, o eso me habían dicho.


----------



## Artrella

> - El hecho de que exista la forma irregular "bonísimo", que por cierto no he oído en mi vida, no quita para que la forma usual sea la regular "buenísimo".




Yo siempre he usado "buenísmo" a pesar de que mis maestros me corregían y decían que se debía usar "bonísimo".

Lo mismo que "pobre" y "paupérrimo".. por qué no se puede decir "pobrísimo"..cuál es el problema con ello?


----------



## bvega

Muchas gracias a todos



> Lo que sí está mal dicho es "más bueno", o "más malo", hay que decir "mejor " y "peor".



Como en ingles - Gente de menos educacion, y a veces los ninitos dice "More better" - es mal dicho. 

Barbara Vega


----------



## Rayines

*Ahahá, miren lo que encontré:*

*Bonísimo y buenísimo*


*Los superlativos oficiales y cultos del adjetivo bueno son bonísimo y óptimo; pero, como advierte el académico Manuel Seco, autor del excelente Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española, esas formas son actualmente raras y exclusivas de la lengua escrita.El uso común prefiere buenísimo y no hay razones para tener esta forma por incorrecta.*


----------



## alc112

mylam said:
			
		

> Entonces la lección de hoy es que la palabra *buenísimo* no existe. La forma correcta es *bonísimo*.


 
Reafirmando lo encontrado por Inés:
Aunque buenísimo no exista, es lo que más usamos. Las únicas personas que te van a corregir eso son profesores. Se podría decir que queda totalmente mal usar bonísimo en una conversación, además atraerás unas cuantas risas.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Creo que con Bueno -> Bonísimo, pasa lo mismo que con Fuerte -> Fortísimo. Yo digo buenísimo, pero me suena mal fuertísimo.


----------



## bluejazzshark

A pesar de que haya un montón de hispanohablantes acá ofreciendo sus opiniones acerca de su propia lengua, me alucina que nadia sepa que la palabra correcta según la RAE es:

superrebuenisisísimo

O, como oí una vez en la radio en Chile:

´ta supercalafragelistico po

- Blue






			
				bvega said:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> Pregunta:
> 
> Existe la palabra 'buenisimo'?
> 
> Cuando vivia en el D.F., vivia con una familia la cual el padre era abogado. Habia escuchado muchos usando la palabra "buenisimo" asi que la imitaba. Un dia el me explico que no es correcto, aunque muchos la dicen. Lo correcto, segun el, es "lo mejor."
> 
> En ese tiempo estaba tomando clases de espanol en la UNAM, y le pregunte a mi maestra el proximo dia, explicandole lo que habia dicho el abogado. (Ella era Profesora de Linguistica.) Cuando le dije que ese Senor me habia dicho eso, estaba impresionada. Me dijo que pocos saben eso, y que el abogado debe ser sumamente educado/preparado.
> 
> Es cierto? Porque aqui en el EU les pregunto si existe 'buenisimo' y me dicen que si. (Gente educada pero de otros paises - Cuba, Peru, etc.)
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda
> 
> Barbara Vega


----------



## bvega

jajaja

Bueno - de todos modos gracias a todos

Sus respuestas han sido buenisimas, digo bonisimas, digo optimo, digo lo mejor, digo superrebuenisisimo, digo

Ahhh - olvidalo - Sus respuestas han sido geniales

Barbara Vega


----------



## Alessa

Es bonísimo.
La palabra "buenísimo" ha sido la modificación de bonísimo por nosotros, no por la RAE.
De igual forma, muhos utilizan la palabra "amiguísimo" y no es la forma correcta..

Y bueno, yo me enteré de eso en la clase de Redacción, también estudio Derecho =S nos corrigen todo.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

The Cervantes Institute (IC)  ("Superlativos") in its sectioned called "Museo de horrores",  against common usage, and common sense, in appendix probi fashion sanctions:  




_buenísimo _for _bonísimo_
_calientísimo _for _calentísimo_
_fuertísimo _for _fortísimo_ 
_nuevísimo _for _novísimo_ 
_recientísimo _for _recentísimo_
_sabísimo _for _sapientísimo_


At first glance it would appear that the language is changing but  that the purists are being left behind like in the _Appendix probi_. But  *-ísimo* was not used as a superlative in Spanish until the sixteenth  century. (Penny 130) Chances are it's a Renaissance borrowing from Italian or a  late imitation of written Latin and not at all a vestige of the Vulgar Latin  that is the source of the language.


 To make _bueno_ very good, according to the IC, one has to  use the root of the Latin _bonus_, instead of the Spanish *buen-* (ibid). But the use of these Latin roots, like *calent-*  for *calient-* and *sapient-* for *sabi-* are contrived and  pedantic attempts at re-latinizing what has been Spanish for centuries; learned  borrowings from Latin rather than a genuine survival of the Latin superlative  (Mackenzie, "A Linguistic Introduction"). 

_Calentísimo_ and _sapientísimo_ are not in the online  DRAE (neither are _calientísimo_ or _sabísimo_). They are not common  in everyday speech nor writing and perhaps never were. They are only  occasionally found in older texts and flowery literature but basically ignored  (Butt and Benjamin 59). Many Spanish writers, including the most rabid  supporters of the RAE, get these "wrong" and that's because they are so foreign  to Spanish. 


Manuel Seco, a member of the RAE and author of the _Diccionario  de dudas_, writes that there is no reason _buenísimo_ should be  considered incorrect ("Diccionario panhispánico"). It's not in the DRAE because  it's a regular form. The irregular _bonísimo_ is because it breaks the  normal pattern of superlatives. (However, although the irregular  _fortísimo_ is in the Academy's dictionary, and I have heard people say it more often than I have heard _bonísimo_, the IC recommended  _sapientísimo_, for some strange reason, is not).

*
Butt, John and Carmen Benjamin. A Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish.  4th ed. Chicago: NTC, 2004. *

*Mackenzie, Ian. A Linguistic Introduction to Spanish. (Lincom Studies in  Romance Linguistics 35). Munich: Lincom Europa,2002.

**Penny, Ralph. A History of the Spanish Language. 2nd ed.  Cambridge: Cambridge UP, 2002.*


----------



## Ana_Fi

Gracias a Dios, pensaba que llevaba 25 años hablando mal...
Diccionario panhispánico de dudas de la RAE (¿veis como no son tan malos?):

Además de _muy bueno,_ existen otras tres formas *correctas *para el superlativo de _bueno:_ 
*a) buenísimo.* Superlativo regular, formado sobre el adjetivo español _bueno_ + el sufijo superlativo _-ísimo_. Es hoy forma mucho más usada que _bonísimo_ .
*b)* *bonísimo.* Superlativo irregular, formado con la raíz del adjetivo latino _bonus_ + el sufijo superlativo _-ísimo_. Esta forma está cayendo en desuso y hoy se prefiere _buenísimo_.
*c)* *óptimo.* Forma procedente del superlativo latino _optimus, _que significa ‘bueno en grado sumo’. Se usa casi exclusivamente en la lengua escrita.


----------



## AndREA22

bonísimo podrá ser la forma correcta, pero ¿quién usa esa palabra?, yo prefiero usar buenísimo, aunque coincido en que no es una palabra "educada" es más coloquial.  Para mi la palabra  *buenísimo *es *buenísima *


----------



## zelan

Os digo lo que yo uso- para liar más la madeja-
buenísimo e incluso coloquialmente superbueno- esto ya muy coloquial ¿eh?Sé que bonísimo parece ser lo correcto, pero me da igual, no pienso hacer el ridículo diciendo bonísimo.
calentísimo- calientísimo me suena fatal, pero fatal de todo.
más bueno y menos bueno me parecen totalmente correctos
mi helado está más bueno que el tuyo- de hecho usaría eso antes que mi helado está mejor que el tuyo.
fortísimo antes que fuertísimo.(esta suena mal)

En azul he escrito lo que yo utilizo , en rojo lo que no utilizo .
Esto es lo que se me ocurre por ahora, más que nada era por aportar algo a este post que me parece muy interesante.
¡ un saludo!


----------



## aleCcowaN

O yo quedé totalmente mareado, o acaso ¿no utilizamos buenísimo como sinónimo de muy bueno, u otras formas coloquiales como muy muy bueno, re-bueno, requetebueno, retebueno, etc.? y ¿no estamos confundiendo lo que significa el superlativo?

Esta película es muy buena (muy, adverbio de grado, intensifica lo "bueno")
Esta película es buenísima. (¿superlativo de bueno? ¡mnséh!)
Es mejor que la que vimos ayer (adjetivo comparativo)
Esta película es la mejor que he visto hasta el momento (superlativo relativo = el mayor grado de cierta cualidad dentro de un grupo)
Su factura fue óptima (superlativo absoluto=el mayor grado en lo suyo, el grado sumo)

Esta película es buenísima. Te la recomiendo. Su factura fue óptima, coincidieron los críticos.

Esta película fue óptima. ¿Óptima para qué?. Su factura fue buenísima, pero no óptima

¡Auch!¡Estoy enredáu!


----------



## zelan

si es que tenemos un idioma demasiado "rico", jejej


----------

